# Foaming Bath Butter



## lillybella (Mar 3, 2014)

I purchased 25 lbs. Foaming Bath Butter from the Chemistry Store.

 I started using the box today and I noticed the Bath Butter was very  grainy. I whipped it up and it was still grainy. This has never happened  before.

 Their Bath Butter is always smooth.

Does anyone have any ideas on what is wrong?

Thank you :grin:


----------



## lsg (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know what is wrong, but I would call them and ask for a replacement.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you Isg :wave:

I called the Chemistry Store & they are sending me a new case!

YiPEE! Love GREAT Customer Service!


----------



## lsg (Mar 5, 2014)

Hoping this shipment turns out OK.


----------

